# ice sleds



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Looking to buy an icefishing sled. Not wanting to pay bass pro shop or cabela prices. Anyone have a good site that sells sleds for a good price? I already tried CL and ebay.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

I don't think your going to find one much cheaper than this. Unless you go with a kids sled.


http://www.cabelas.com/product/Bargain-Cave/Fishing/Ice-Fishing%7C/pc/105591780/c/105740280/sc/105747480/Cabelas-Utility-Sled/751745.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse%2Fbargain-cave-fishing-ice-fishing%2F_%2FN-1102775%2FNs-CATEGORY_SEQ_105747480%3FWTz_l%3DSBC%253Bcat105591780%253Bcat105740280&WTz_l=SBC%3Bcat105591780%3Bcat105740280%3Bcat105747480


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

I stand corrected. Dicks has one cheaper.

http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3787795&cp=4406646.4413993.4414792.4414800


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Thanks Musk!


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

them jet sled jr's are tiny... might want something bigger then that brad....


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

jr's are great. Especially if they are going in the trunk of a car with the shanty and auger.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Minnowhead said:


> jr's are great. Especially if they are going in the trunk of a car with the shanty and auger.


Agreed!

I use an Otter mini 44" X 22". I run two buckets in it (one with minnows and the other one carries my tip-ups (2-6 wooden) and usually about 3-4 rods), in front of the buckets I have a fanny pack with my baits and hooks in Plano boxes, on top the pack I set my Vex, my gas auger lays next to the buckets with the motor next to the Vex and the back of the auger drill extending over the rear of the sled. And this all packs nicely into the back of my mid-sized SUV.

http://www.otteroutdoors.com/otterminisled.html

Otters website is actually cheaper than I thought. Didn't check their shipping costs.

You could just buy one of these or tie two together.

http://www.homedepot.com/Building-Materials-Concrete-Cement-Masonry-Concrete-Tools-Mixing-Tubs-Pans/h_d1/N-aq89Z5yc1v/R-202086174/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

Maybe add skis to help it slide better.


----------



## 1gmkiller (Mar 14, 2009)

http://www.frabill.com/portable-ice-shelters/shuttle-hard-top-series/recon-shuttle.html

CHECK THIS OUT! I may buy the trecker sled and convert my shanty!!!


----------



## samiam (Jan 6, 2011)

I looked for a long time and ended up with an otter wild series from gander mountain. I found better prices else where but shipping was a killer. Gander mountain shipped for free and I found a promo code on line. There was a $10.00 handling charge but the promo code took care of that. It is pretty big and need to put my seats down to fit it in the car. http://http://www.gandermountain.com/modperl/product/details.cgi?i=425989&pdesc=Otter_Pro_Series_Small_Sled&str=otter+&merchID=4005


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

I looked at that frabill refuge sled, but the price was wack ! I think it was about $130......for a sled, NOT !


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I have an otter sled, MEDIUM, goin on 6 yrs now. Your gonna get what ya pay for. My otter sled has seen many miles on erie and a great many other lakes as well .It is 64" long x 38" wide x 12" deep. Is is close to 3/8 inch thick. It will take a beating. Gave a little over 80.00 @ gander mtn back then. Made my own tow bar and it pulls great behind an atv. Bottom was getting pretty good gouges in it and I put a set of ski's on it this last year. Helps keep it off the ice a touch. Otter makes a heavy duty sled if ya ask me. Lookin into a magnum or a large one that will be big enough to fit 2 fish trap pro's in at a time.Can't wait for the ice. Mike


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

I just seen a Menards add where they sell one for around $20. I havent seen that particular one in person so I cant vouch for quality , but the small pic in the advertisement looked good. A couple pieces of aluminum tubing or some other lightweght support and a large tarp could turn one into a clam type shanty.


----------

